# Here you go girls...3/22/13



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

Let the beatings begin...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 22, 2013)

Buy a 12 pack of razors fat bear


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

well it looks better than that other picture


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Buy a 12 pack of razors fat bear



you sound jealous..



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well it looks better than that other picture



Motel life...


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2013)

awe shit so whos fattest now? I see a new competition on the horizon


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 22, 2013)

I like my men shaven...and drunk...


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I like my men shaven...and drunk...


better not do that bro...last thing we need is you throwing rocks at your wife...lol


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2013)

no gyno, I'm jealous, what gear did you run


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 22, 2013)

Look like a lumberjack


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack=Roy Nelson


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> no gyno, I'm jealous, what gear did you run


dumbells


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Buy a 12 pack of razors fat bear


shaving your stomach defines fat too


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> dumbells


no gear? negged


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> no gear? negged



250mg of Test C a week brother..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2013)

Let's be fucking honest... Look a Ton better the the the other one.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Let's be fucking honest... Look a Ton better the the the other one.



i lost 60 pounds in a year bro..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Let's be fucking honest... Look a Ton better the the the other one.



yep...he has a shit structure...but the change is obvious


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> i lost 60 pounds in a year bro..



That will do it... Looking respectable, start working on some strange ass!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yep...he has a shit structure...but the change is obvious



couple more months and i will be massive like you...


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> That will do it... Looking respectable, start working on some strange ass!



same ass for 20 years and everyday is like the first...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> same ass for 20 years and everyday is like the first...


crazier about my wife thAN I was when we met...8 years ago


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yep...he has a shit structure...but the change is obvious



Maybe true, but you can't control your genetics, just work it as best you can. 60 pound loss has got to feel good.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Maybe true, but you can't control your genetics, just work it as best you can. 60 pound loss has got to feel good.


my wife has better biceps than me


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> same ass for 20 years and everyday is like the first...





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> crazier about my wife thAN I was when we met...8 years ago



Good for you guys...


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> crazier about my wife thAN I was when we met...8 years ago


she lost a bunch of weight while we worked out for a year at golds then i got shipped off for 7 months...
now i'm home and we are going back to the gym together..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> she lost a bunch of weight while we worked out for a year at golds then i got shipped off for 7 months...
> now i'm home and we are going back to the gym together..



yeah me and Little go together most of the time...lately im alone ...its weird...haha


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah me and Little go together most of the time...lately im alone ...its weird...haha



my buddy for a long time runs a old school gym up the road and i'm going to start doing squats and deadlifts...something i haven't done in 25 years..did 505 in squat and deadlift senior year at 178lbs...natural


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

that would be an American record


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that would be an American record



did take 6 joe weider egg shaped amino acid pills a day thats off the market now..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife has better biceps than me


She's received a genetic gift...you ever hope your son gets her genetic ability to create muscle. I ask because I do...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

hes very strong already...hes muscular already but small....sometimes you can see his abs...he is 6...if he gets my frame and her response to stimulus he will be very special....he already is to me


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

HMMMMM....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

if you wanna do the actual most recents^^^


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

It's your dime brother...


i think you stated your pic was this week somewhere but it don't matter...

fact is i'm about to get ripped..


----------



## Swfl (Mar 22, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I like my men shaven...and drunk...



Woohoo that's me what are we hooking up


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Woohoo that's me what are we hooking up



Wtf man,  why you flirting with other dudes right in front of me! Is over... Bitch. I can't even look at you!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2013)

looks way better than the pic thats been floating around

now shave your shoulders, holy hell you're fury


----------



## Swfl (Mar 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Wtf man,  why you flirting with other dudes right in front of me! Is over... Bitch. I can't even look at you!


You know I'm a whore. That's what u like about me. Deal with it dick!!!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

SheriV said:


> looks way better than the pic thats been floating around
> 
> now shave your shoulders, holy hell you're fury


trust me...my dicks bigger than yours...


----------



## Swfl (Mar 22, 2013)

Rednack said:


> trust me...my dicks bigger than yours...


Just cuz yours is 3 inches doesn't really give you bragging rights.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Just cuz yours is 3 inches doesn't really give you bragging rights.



with the wide girth it's all you can stomach..


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 22, 2013)

Dam, great improvement rednak.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Dam, great improvement rednak.



thanks bro...it means alot..
can't wait to get back on a cycle and hit the gym hard..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2013)

Swfl said:


> You know I'm a whore. That's what u like about me. Deal with it dick!!!



Your right, I'm sorry... Forgive me???


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 22, 2013)

Good work your still fat but at least you've improved! You legs look awesome! So does your back!!


----------



## Swfl (Mar 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Your right, I'm sorry... Forgive me???


just this once, but you gotta remember we're in an open relationship


----------



## Rednack (Mar 22, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Good work your still fat but at least you've improved! You legs look awesome! So does your back!!



thanks...will post more around june now that i'm going back to the gym...and just for you i'll post legs and back bro..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Let's be fucking honest... Look a Ton better the the the other one.



I agree. Progress is progress. Good work!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Mar 23, 2013)

Major improvement. Keep it up bro.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## secdrl (Mar 23, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Let the beatings begin...








Hmmm...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 23, 2013)

Honestly, that's really good progress. Nice work so far.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 23, 2013)

only on this forum can someone make progress like this and people will still find negative input. we are the most critical gear abusing non-lifting folk around


----------



## Rednack (Mar 23, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> only on this forum can someone make progress like this and people will still find negative input. we are the most critical gear abusing non-lifting folk around



Atleast we're all still above the dirt...


----------



## Bowden (Mar 23, 2013)

Good progress


----------



## Rednack (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 23, 2013)

Rednack must have some weights stashed down at the still


----------



## Rednack (Mar 23, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Rednack must have some weights stashed down at the still



them 35 gallon barrels get alittle heavy the fuller they are...


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 23, 2013)

sorry to enter your guy's thread with a random ? but what would you guys estimate as the OPs body fat percentage?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

17 ...18


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2013)

25-30% seriously.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

I think it is his frame that makes him look so bad...stomach is big but he looks hard...got some veins in his forearms and almost in his delt


----------



## Booby (Mar 23, 2013)

Great improvement rednack, keep up the hard work..........I dont think his body fat % is as high as some of you think...He has a distended abdomen but he is hard looking to a certain degree...Not soft or saggy looking like a higher fat % would make him look.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Mar 23, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> 25-30% seriously.



good call...29.86%..i did a 9 site caliper test on rednack with a front end loader..was tuff but got the job done..


----------



## Rednack (Mar 23, 2013)

Results:
    Using your measurements of a 38 inches waist and weight of 245 pounds your body fat percentage we calculated using FOUR different methods.  Your body fat estimates are  *21.12 %* using the U.S. Army body fat algorithm, or
*9.09 %* using the U.S. Marine body fat algorithm, or
*17.43 %* using the U.S. Navy body fat algorithm, or
*19.38 %* using the formula developed by the YMCA.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 23, 2013)

mid twenties my initial thought was 23-24


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2013)

I was close.


----------



## Booby (Mar 23, 2013)

Rednack you cant go by that bullshit test,lol....Im 305lbs with a 40 inch waist im morbidly obese according to that test..lol...But i have visible abs and im mostly muscle but big bone structure and wide torso...Im never above 15% ever!....Get a caliper test done by a trainer or better yet a water body fat test is the most accurate.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2013)

Booby said:


> Rednack you cant go by that bullshit test,lol....Im 305lbs with a 40 inch waist im morbidly obese according to that test..lol...But i have visible abs and im mostly muscle but big bone structure and wide torso...Im never above 15% ever!....Get a caliper test done by a trainer or better yet a water body fat test is the most accurate.



305lb, 40 inch waist? Whatever Jay Cutler. I call fkg bullshit


----------



## Booby (Mar 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 305lb, 40 inch waist? Whatever Jay Cutler. I call fkg bullshit


I love when haters post ignorant sh$t...Kos tried it once to and i posted a pic...But ofcourse it wasnt good enough....What is so unbelievable about being 305 with a 40 inch waste?...Im a very big muscular guy...I just dont have bodybuilder symetry...I have great genetics for muscle mass though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol I'm not a hater, just want to see your pic. Got a link?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh yeah cap...he posted a pic...almost totally in the dark...small pic...couldnt hardly see shit....nothing around him to guess size off of...and he gave excuses why he didnt weigh what he had said in the pic....even though size couldnt be judged from said pic


----------



## Booby (Mar 23, 2013)

Kos is the biggest hater on this forum...lol.....Ill post some new pics again soon, and whats your excuse gonna be then kos?...You look like flabby saggy sh$t! and yet you hate on everyone else on here...lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice melt...in the one pic you posted you looked to have a much higher bodyfat % than me....that pic has been removed...if you post a relevant pic props will be given ...thats the way it works here


----------



## Booby (Mar 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Nice melt...in the one pic you posted you looked to have a much higher bodyfat % than me....that pic has been removed...if you post a relevant pic props will be given ...thats the way it works here


You are delusional or on dope if you think my bodyfat % is higher then yours...I dont need props from your pathetic a$$...lol...Ill post when an what pics or vids i want...You critisize everyone around here and i dont understand why?...You do cycles and still look like crap!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

dlats saw ur pics....ur claims are lies...prove they are not...."305 with abs"....claim like that requires pics.....stop melting and running your mouth....post the proof


----------



## Booby (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, you have received -367589 reputation points from KILLEROFSAINTS.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
CRY ABOUT IT

Regards,
KILLEROFSAINTS

..................And i dont even know what this rep sh$t means nor do i give a fu@k!...So rock on flabby.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

why did you take your pic down ? cause it was so awesome....looked like bill kaz


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Kos please pm me your sources so i know who NOT to ever order from...lol...They gave you pure estrogen by the looks of it...LMBAO!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Kos is the biggest hater on this forum...lol.....Ill post some new pics again soon, and whats your excuse gonna be then kos?...You look like flabby saggy sh$t! and yet you hate on everyone else on here...lol



305lb and 40 inch waist is pro proportions or close to it. That's a huge call! Of course dudes are gonna call you out!

You'll get huge kudos if you can prove it. Ridiculed off this forum if you can't. So what's it gonna be fatty?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Kos please pm me your sources so i know who NOT to ever order from...lol...They gave you pure estrogen by the looks of it...LMBAO!



Nice try deflecting the issue back to KOS ..... Sounds like you really are a tubby piece of shit....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> You are delusional or on dope if you think my bodyfat % is higher then yours...I dont need props from your pathetic a$$...lol...Ill post when an what pics or vids i want...You critisize everyone around here and i dont understand why?...You do cycles and still look like crap!



hammer curls...55 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Kos please pm me your sources so i know who NOT to ever order from...lol...They gave you pure estrogen by the looks of it...LMBAO!


to my boyfriend heavyiron...100s...im tired - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

you are welcome to post anytime....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

off the top of my head 4 or 5 people have questioned your bullshit but you only choose to mouth off to me...classic


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Why wont it let me insert a dam video?


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> to my boyfriend heavyiron...100s...im tired - YouTube


LMAO! You are weak!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

video was only done to thank heavy iron for a free shirt...and id worked 13 hrs that day....and I had done chest the day before....but I do see that you still have not posted a single thing


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Make all the excuses you want...Its still weak for a guy who critisizes everyone else, you would think you could atleast lift some heavy weight...lol...Im 44 years old and i warm up with more then that..lol...How do i get my dam facebook videos on here?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

like I said big mouth...dbs only go up to 120 at my gym...did chest the day before....worked all day...vid was done as requirement for getting free stuff...that's it...wasn't meant to be part of a workout....went immediately upstairs and did something else....gonna stop replying to you...all I see is words...no pics


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Your gonna eat crow flabby when ever i figure out how to post my facebook videos on here.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

ive been wrong before


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2013)

just got back online and seen this, nice improvement rednack, well done u hairy bastard lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Your gonna eat crow flabby when ever i figure out how to post my facebook videos on here.



Go into your bathroom, take you clothes off and take a goddam pic. It will take you 5min


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

only in bbing is this a normal statement^^^^^lol


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Go into your bathroom, take you clothes off and take a goddam pic. It will take you 5min


Ive got plenty of new pics now and videos it wont let me insert them?


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 24, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Let the beatings begin...



Well... Where should I start?

1) Need to start doing shrugs. All I see is shoulders and a head. Need traps like Batista bro.

2) Start doing heavy lat pulls downs. You've got a lot of work to do son

3) chop off the grizzly Adams Beard.

Rather than that man I'd say you could land a 300 pounder


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Go into your bathroom, take you clothes off and take a goddam pic. It will take you 5min



Hey hey, look who's looking for "jew cawk" now huh lol


----------



## Bowden (Mar 24, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> sorry to enter your guy's thread with a random ? but what would you guys estimate as the OPs body fat percentage?



20.00000000015%


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 24, 2013)

That's the first time I saw KOS neg someone besides AZZA


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2013)

240PLUS said:


> Well... Where should I start?
> 
> 1) Need to start doing shrugs. All I see is shoulders and a head. Need traps like Batista bro.
> 
> ...




idk, I see traps in there but obscured by a huge effin neck
I also see lats that are being detracted from by the belly...and that seems to be coming off
to each their own with the beard thing.....

I can't say jack shit...thats good progress and hormonally is a motherfucker to pull off at that size


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 24, 2013)

manickanuck said:


> Hey hey, look who's looking for "jew cawk" now huh lol



Your new around here,huh?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Ive got plenty of new pics now and videos it wont let me insert them?


Negged for being a picture less faggot.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Go into your bathroom, take you clothes off and take a goddam pic. It will take you 5min



^^^
Post the pic. You made your bed man, at this point to owe us...and someone tineye it!


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Negged for being a picture less faggot.


Ive already posted a pic your moron...Get a clue!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

you took it down dunce


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Ive already posted a pic your moron...Get a clue!


Musta missed it then...oh well, Negged for being a lardass


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

I already posted a pic once before and it wasnt good enough for flabby boy kos, for all you people who are crying about me not posting one....Ill be posting new pics and videos when i can figure out how the f@ck to do it?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

lol...a liar and stupid


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

you said you had face book....copy and paste u fuking fat dunce


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Musta missed it then...oh well, Negged for being a lardass


Dude are you mentally challenged?...I congradulated you on your improvements and even defended you on here and then you neg me and insult me?...And lol at lardass...Im a big very muscular guy...What is your problem?


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you said you had face book....copy and paste u fuking fat dunce


I already tried that but it shows my facebook name and all my private info, i dont want that on here...How do i just post the videos without all my personal name and info?....And lol at YOU flabby Mcgee calling anyone fat....LMAO!....Im a genetic freak!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

you are stupid...oh and the pic you claimed 280...fat...probly fatter at over 300


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Dude are you mentally challenged?...I congradulated you on your improvements and even defended you on here and then you neg me and insult me?...And lol at lardass...Im a big very muscular guy...What is your problem?


No problems here mate ..I posted up my pictures because I'm a man of my word 
here and not some silly ass troll..


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Rednack said:


> No problems here mate ..I posted up my pictures because I'm a man of my word
> here and not some silly ass troll..


I already posted a pic are you retarded?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> I already posted a pic are you retarded?


I wouldn't go as far as to say I'm retarded...I say I'm pretty thick...and will be a lot thicker in a couple months..


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are stupid...oh and the pic you claimed 280...fat...probly fatter at over 300


This post shows your a habitual liar...You said my pic was to small and to dark to tell anything, now you claim you can tell a person bodyfat % by the same pic?...Dude you full of sh$t!.....Even my last pic shows im way more muscular then you, and im bigger and leaner now...You hate on everyone cause you hate yourself...You workout all the time take gear and still weak for a guy who weighs 269 and look like crap so you insult others.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> This post shows your a habitual liar...You said my pic was to small and to dark to tell anything, now you claim you can tell a person bodyfat % by the same pic?...Dude you full of sh$t!.....Even my last pic shows im way more muscular then you, and im bigger and leaner now...You hate on everyone cause you hate yourself...You workout all the time take gear and still weak for a guy who weighs 269 and look like crap so you insult others.


Show us your cawk...everything else about you is irrelivent now anyways...


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Kos i put my last pic back on my profile...The one you call me fat in,lol....Post that pic on this thread so everyone can see how full of sh$t you are...Im only 280 in that pic its 6 years old...Im way bigger and leaner now..Videos coming soon for the haters.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are stupid...oh and the pic you claimed 280...fat...probly fatter at over 300





Rednack said:


> Show us your cawk...everything else about you is irrelivent now anyways...



This is like the twilight zone sometimes in here.  I mean would figure THESE two guys tag teaming this new guy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

this pic is waay better lit than the last one...look way better...not fat at all but hey wearing a shirt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

if you are 6 ft that must be one of the tallest cabinets ever made


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

why is the only pic you can post 30 pounds lighter(looks even lighter to me) and 6 years old?


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

That is the exact same pic i posted weeks ago with better light...Im also hunched/bending down to do a most muscular pose...(I know nothing about bodybuilding posing) It was the only way i knew to do it...Im 6ft exactly...I have recent pics and workout videos on facebook of me way bigger at 305 with less body fat...As soon as i can figure out how to post them without all my personal info they will be up....Trust me i have no reason to lie and im a man of my word!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> That is the exact same pic i posted weeks ago with better light...Im also hunched/bending down to do a most nuscular pose...(I know nothing about bodybuilding posing) It was the only way i knew to do it...Im 6ft exactly...I have recent pics and workout videos on facebook of me way biiger at 305 with less body fat...As soo as i can figure out how to post them without all my personal info they will be up.


You sure do have a  purdy mouth boy...


----------



## JR. (Mar 24, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Rednack=Roy Nelson


Roy Nelson   off season!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> This is like the twilight zone sometimes in here.  I mean would figure THESE two guys tag teaming this new guy.




I was thinking the same thing

the worlds gone mad


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Rednack said:


> You sure do have a purdy mouth boy...


You got picture proof that im big and muscular and you still talk shit.


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey mods can you delete my post #122?...I cant...Thanx.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> You got picture proof that im big and muscular and you still talk shit.


I just made an out loud observation about the looks of your mouth,no pun intended you sexy lipped manbitch..


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

My nick name in my town is Big Delicious.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2013)

I bet that butthole looks like a burnt bunt cake...


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Rednack you flirting with me?  lol


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Rednack you flirting with me?  lol


Nah"ur way to fat for me bro, I like my men skinny...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2013)

Booby said:


> My nick name in my town is Big Delicious.



this is beyond gay


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## charley (Mar 25, 2013)

.........


----------



## CG (Mar 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> this is beyond gay



^ petition to have booby's handle changed to big delicious


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 25, 2013)

you should grow out that beard more..


----------



## Watson (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2013)

Booby said:


> My nick name in my town is Big Delicious.



LMFAO!


----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2013)

Rednack has made noticable improvements. And i wouldnt say he doesnt have "good" body building genetics. thats bullshit and an attempted mind-fuck to undermine his progress. Keep at it. By summer you should be where you wanna.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 26, 2013)

Barry White - You sexy thing - YouTube


----------



## Rednack (Mar 26, 2013)

SFW said:


> Rednack has made noticable improvements. And i wouldnt say he doesnt have "good" body building genetics. thats bullshit and an attempted mind-fuck to undermine his progress. Keep at it. By summer you should be where you wanna.


Thanks bro...getting back in the swing of a good diet and steady training..
summer should be tight...


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## secdrl (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> My nick name in my town is Big Delicious.




lol


----------



## secdrl (Mar 27, 2013)

Rednack said:


> I bet that butthole looks like a burnt bunt cake...


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 28, 2013)

secdrl said:


>


----------

